# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Home and Away Screen Caps

## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------

CrazyLea (29-02-2008)

----------


## JustJodi

*Huny  looks like you like this guy LOL,,I can not get HOME AND AWAY  but from what I have read and seen looks like a decent program...*

----------


## Jessie Wallace

No not me huni, this one is for Lea, she commented on shoutbox how she'd not got any pictures of him, so i made her some screen caps.
I've not seen it for many years, but just discovered where i can watch it so have done 17 episode's now in 2 days, and plan for some more.

----------

